# Logan 2525



## righto88 (Jul 23, 2013)

I have a few questions about my Logan 2525 lathe.




I bought this lathe in January this year, 2013. The guy brought it to me about 2 months ago. Yeah, I am in a big hurry! :rofl:
I hooked it up 2 weeks ago.

A few questions, and I did purchace the manual from Logan. How do you remove the chuck? I got the spanner wrench. I
assume,,,,, where did I hear that before? I assume I put the spanner wrench on behind the chuck to hold the chuck from turing clock wise
and unscrew the chuck. Simple if that is correct. I just wanted to get your guys view if that is right.




ALSO a real big problem I ran into is the power feed lever. It will not engage!:angry:

I ran it about 2 weeks ago and the half nut lever worked fine. So I can thread but the power feed will not engage, with the half nut out.
It will only move a little in both directions.

Up:





And down:





So what is the best way to tear into this? And what maybe wrong? Take the lead screw mount off at the tail stock end
and remove the whole carriage or tear it apart on the lathe?

Thanks,
John


----------



## stevecmo (Jul 23, 2013)

John,

I'm not familiar with the particular Logan, but I do know that it has a 2 1/4"-8 threaded spindle nose.  So the chuck WILL unscrew from the spindle.   In your picture there is something between the chuck and the headstock.  I assume that's the piece that your spanner fits.  The question would be is that piece attached to the chuck or is it something attached to the spindle.  I would imagine it is bolted to the back of the chuck.  If that's true, you need to lock the spindle in some fashion (you can search and find lots of info on removing a chuck here) and use the spanner to unscrew it.

On the carriage feed - try rocking the carriage a little using the handwheel while trying to move the lever.  If things are a little worn, or there's a piece of swarf, it may need a little nudge to line things up enough for the gears to engage.  If that doesn't work you may have something jammed in a gear preventing them from engaging.  Either way, I would recommend removing the carriage so you can take it apart, clean, and inspect all of the pieces.  That way you know how everything works and are assured that things are working correctly.  

Hope that helps.

Steve


----------



## RandyM (Jul 23, 2013)

righto88 said:


> How do you remove the chuck? I got the spanner wrench. I
> assume,,,,, where did I hear that before? I assume I put the spanner wrench on behind the chuck to hold the chuck from turing clock wise
> and unscrew the chuck. Simple if that is correct. I just wanted to get your guys view if that is right.
> 
> ...



John,
First put the spindle in backgear, this will hold the chuck from turning. You may need to put a cheater in the chuck jaws if the mounting ring is really tight. Then use the spanner to loosen the mounting ring and the chuck will come right off.

As far as the feed. Try Steve's suggestion first. You may have to turn the lead screw a little to get it to engage. If that is not it, you may need to start some dissassembly. Good luck.


----------



## Showoff (Jul 23, 2013)

righto88 said:


> I have a few questions about my Logan 2525 lathe.
> 
> View attachment 57668
> 
> ...




That model has an " L O " mounted chuck.... Youll need that wrench.

try moving the sadle crank alittle when trying to move the selecting lever.  And also make sure the threading lever is fully disengaged .... Cause it has a kickout so both cant be operated at once.


.


----------



## Rennkafer (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice looking lathe!  As mentioned above you have either an L00 or L0 chuck, which DOES NOT screw on to the spindle.  You may break something if you try to take it off  by unscrewing it as the chuck is keyed to the spindle.  The collar that the spanner hooks into is the part that turns to take the chuck off.  Here are some pictures I took of the L00 spindle on my 2555 (same as yours except for the cabinet)... hope these help.

p.s. That chuck is damn heavy to hold in one hand while taking a pic with the other!













As for your feed engagement lever, they don't move a whole lot, as also as pointed out above the half nut has to be completely off for the feed to engage.  Here are a couple pics of the difference in mine (which I just adjusted when I took the apron apart).  Yours might just need to be adjusted (you adjust with the jam nuts on the end of the shaft the handle is on).  Down is feed disengaged, up is engaged.









If you want to see more of what your lathe looks like disassembled, have a look at my (ongoing) rebuild thread... mine should be identical to yours.


----------



## righto88 (Jul 24, 2013)

Chucked removed:



Photo of the spanner wrench in "nut" Turn clock wise and the chuck is unscrewed. As was stated one does not "turn the chuck"
 it unscrews from the nut.




Wow that was easy!


----------



## righto88 (Jul 24, 2013)

As to my other problem I have is engaging the power feed position lever. Not the clutch lever. I have rocked the hand wheels while trying to 
put it in the power feed longitudinal and compound feed positions. While in neutral "center" the half nut works fine, lever engages
 and disengages as one were threading. Good travel and feel. Positve responce to engage and disengage the half nut lever.
I am going to more than likely have to remove the carriage to find out what is keeping the power feed lever from working.

Thanks for all the replies.
John


----------



## righto88 (Jul 24, 2013)

I did not want to but I knew I had to so. Took off the carraige, what a job! I found the lock frozen in the lock guide.
I thought that was going to be it. Now that it is apart I will give it a good kerosene bath and clean it and oil it back toghther.

Pin lock frozen in lock guide:



Lock released with eccentric after having to pull it loose:



Just goes to show what one will run into after a machine has been sitting around unused for quite some time.
I have ran many other lathes and small and large but this is my first Logan. I would take the time as I did with
my Atlas 618 and Sheldon 1336 and rebuild and paint but this Lagan is in good shape and I want to use it!

Thanks for all the help guys! This site is the best!

John


----------



## RandyM (Jul 24, 2013)

Glad you got it all figured out. Now, on to making things. Mine Logan is a 6561H and is very similar to yours. Looks like your spindle is an L00 like mine. Here is some specifications on it if you're interested.


----------

